# TTOC - what's the current status of the club?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi guys

This is going to sound really daft but seeing as I don't seem to be able to find a contact who can give me an answer, I thought I would post up my queries on here.

The TTOC, from what we understand, has gone though a reorganisation with various people at the high level leaving and new people coming in? However, I understand this happened a while ago, yet there hasn't been any form of statement or communication to anybody (unless, not being a member myself, I have missed it?). With that in mind could somebody list who now does what and who the relevant TTOC contacts are in which area?

I think this would benefit all TTOC and TTF members because there currently seems to be an air of misunderstanding as to the status of the TTOC.

Kevin (on behalf of the TTF)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The write up was in the last magazine Kev. Mark and Clive resigned to pursue other interests, as did Terri and Lee slightly later

The Committee is now:

Nick (Nem) - Chairman
Me - Vice-Chairman
John-H - Editor in Chief
Dani - Assistant Editor in Chief
CamV6 - Merchandise
Wallsendmag - Membership
Dotti - Club Secretary
Karcsi - Treasurer

We are still looking for someone to do Events, and a Treasurer as Karoly has expressed a wish to move in the New Year as he is planning a move to 'Other Marques'.

Apologies if I have missed anyone, I have really nasty sinusitis and my head is thick.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> The write up was in the last magazine Kev. Mark and Clive resigned to pursue other interests, as did Terri and Lee slightly later
> 
> The Committee is now:
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob - much appreciated. I guess me not being a member meant I missed the mag announcement.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

To be fair Kev, people are just getting into their new roles, with summer holidays etc in some cases the handovers are only just happening. And the old committee members are still around to help / advise for as long as required.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought Adam was the events sec?

:?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

phodge said:


> I thought Adam was the events sec?
> 
> :?


Me too? :? 
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He was but isn't now I dont think Rusty is involed anymore either.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep, I did post but it seems to have disappeared in the internet.

Adam and Rusty haven't fulfilled the roles they accepted and resigned.

I hear a rumour that they are planning to set up their own club, Klub-TT but with the objective of making a few quid.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Why didnt you just ask me Kev? I did say just recently I'm part of the committee now, so I'd have happily told you.

Please feel free to ask me anything you want such as "how do I apply for the role of TTOC Marketing Secretary" :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> This is going to sound really daft but seeing as I don't seem to be able to find a contact who can give me an answer, I thought I would post up my queries on here.


Which contacts did you try Kev?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Were our sig pics not a clue?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Whats involved?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Which contacts did you try Kev?


I tried Mark on here but the message is still pending, I also tried Lee but he didn't know when the new members were going to make an announcement and wasn't sure who was doing what because of the few people who wanted and then didn't want the job.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Which contacts did you try Kev?
> ...


Kev, (for the benefit of anyone else trying to contact the club) I'd recommend the actual TTOC contact points - like info(at)ttoc.co.uk or chairman(at)ttoc.co.uk in general


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Did you forget me too Kev? - we've been in touch a few times recently over forum software tweaks and improvements and TTF flyers for inclusion in the magazine. Any movement on these yet?

We are still updating the TTOC website with info now things have settled but most of the information is there if anyone wants to look. Missing a few mugshots including mine at the moment however - probably best :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Did you forget me too Kev?


To be honest John I wasn't sure how involved you were with the club. I know that in the past here have been a few people who volunteer to do the tasks, but have no involvement with the day to day running etc. It's all clear now though, and hopefully it will help others to get in contact with the TTOC.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Yep, I did post but it seems to have disappeared in the internet.
> 
> Adam and Rusty haven't fulfilled the roles they accepted and resigned.
> 
> I hear a rumour that they are planning to set up their own club, Klub-TT but with the objective of making a few quid.


Rob you know damn well why I left the TTOC - again. [smiley=argue.gif]

Nothing was happening, nobody was doing anything and to be honest there seemed to be little point in putting effort and commitment into a club that seemed unable to even agree on a date for a first committee meeting.

The club is also broke after a financially disastrous EvenTT08.

As early as July I emailed Nick with my proposals to help pull the TTOC out of the ditch, but this was ignored for at least a month while Nick discussed it with everyone else behind my back.

If you want to make this a public matter for general consumption (which it should be as the paying members should be aware) then you go ahead. I'm happy to post my private emails to Nick on here and show his unedited responses. I'm also entirely happy to post my resignation letter which clearly gives my reasons for doing so.

I resigned with no malice implied or intended. I simply felt that the necessary commitment from the committee to enable me to carry out my role was not forthcoming - it's as simple as that.

Regarding KlubTT.

Well you'll just have to wait and see... :wink:

Cheers

rich 

PS Incidentally, I'm still awaiting my renewal pack and my copy of the current Absolutte (for which I contributed two articles). Nice to see TTOC fulfilment services have improved then... :wink: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Did you forget me too Kev?
> ...


You having a laugh Kev? :lol: - or have you got sig strips disabled in some advanced viewing option? Well whatever the confusion there are plenty of us to contact  .

Any movement on the forum fixes or the flyers by the way? I've not heard anything recently from Jay.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


All your sig stips are there, but they all seemed to change so often it was hard to keep track! 

I've not heard form Jae for a while either. Last I heard he was snowed under with his real job, but as I've been snowed under settling into a new job myself I've not had time to chase him. I'll give him a prod next time I see him on MSN.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> The write up was in the last magazine Kev. Mark and Clive resigned to pursue other interests, as did Terri and Lee slightly later
> 
> The Committee is now:
> 
> ...


Well I am honoured that you put my name down Rob :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

southTT said:


> Whats involved?


You need to speak with NIck = Nem as there are still roles to fill


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Whats involved?
> ...


I sent southTT a PM on this shortly after the question was asked :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > southTT said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd love to get involved,but i don't think i could devote the time to do it justice at the moment.Perhaps in the future......
cheers
jon


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

southTT said:


> I'd love to get involved,but i don't think i could devote the time to do it justice at the moment.Perhaps in the future......
> cheers
> jon


consider coming on board as a 'helper'?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I did post but it seems to have disappeared in the internet.
> ...


Rich

Actually, I didn't know you had resigned - which is why I included you in my original post back to Kev, as you will see in Kevs quote. Nick then brought your resignation post to my attention, as I think it was posted up when I was away travelling on business.

Following that, someone at a meet mentioned that you and Adam were teaming up - hence my comment, and note that I did say it was a rumour :-*


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Rob,

It was your implication that any club set up by Adam and I would be 'to make a few quid' that was particularly offensive and wholly unfounded.

I'm not bothered that you 'didn't know' about the resignations or that as Vice Chairman you had to be informed by Nick.

It just goes to show how communication within the TTOC committee has deteriorated and how dysfunctional making policy or other decisions by way of a private forum is. In my opinion nothing beats face-to-face discussion.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Anyway, back on Topic.......

We have a new committee taking shape, lots of new ideas in the pipeline and a healthy financial position so that no-one need worry and the TTOC will go from strength to strength with new impetus and zeal.

If anyone has any questions or queries, please feel free to PM me or Nem (or indeed anyone else on the Committee) as we are always happy to hear from our fellow loyal members and happy to discuss things.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> ...
> 
> Nick (Nem) - Chairman
> Me - Vice-Chairman
> ...


   What's with the "in Chief" bit all about?

I'm sure (know) you guys are more than capable of the roles of Editor and Assistant Editor but why the "in Chief" title now added on?

I have great respect for you both in what you do and your knowledge but the title does come over as a bit OTT especially as there are no other "in Chiefs" on the Committee. Maybe there should be a Chairman in Chief. :roll: :wink:

Just my opinion of course.

Graham


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I see what you mean but I think its just a way of acknowledging the fact that that other folk not on the list have an input and help out witht the mag quite a bit


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Regarding KlubTT.
> 
> Well you'll just have to wait and see... :wink:


Rich may I suggest caution re a 'KlubTT' what ever that may mean!

Some people on here know that many moons ago I was heavily involved with Club Audi; I was one of their trustees as we were called then (I was actually doing 3 roles as club treasurer, region rep and TT model rep and I also wrote loads of articles for the club). It was a good club and had membership numbers around the 700 marque. All was well.
Then one day some clever cloggs decided it was a good idea to split the clubs and bring the Audi Owners' Club into existence. Since then neither club prospers and their membership numbers are scraping around the 200 marque 

This is of course a story about a different "4-ringged club" but perhaps worth knowing about :?


----------

